# fav current pro bodybuilder



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

*fav bodybuilder current*​
kai greene 2126.58%jay cutler 1215.19%phil heath 3341.77%others if so who1316.46%


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

who is you favourite current pro bodybuilder? mine is kai greene love his posing and his philosophies on life and training


----------



## lkrowland (Dec 12, 2011)

i just put those three in the poll since it was mr o since they were top 3 this year


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Has to be Heath for me...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

mines still branch warren to be fair... but i like gunther and markus ruhl ruhl probably my fave of all time


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Heath just a beautifully sculpted monster IMO

How long for???

Who knows

edit:

Still love Branch mind


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> mines still branch warren to be fair... but i like gunther and markus ruhl ruhl probably my fave of all time


I just cant take to Warren at all.... l must admit tho he trains like a fu*king madman !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I just cant take to Warren at all.... l must admit tho he trains like a fu*king madman !!


ah mate he looks fcukin like granite pal ...

But like i say Markus Ruhl is my all time favourite beast


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

My all time, definitely Arnold.

Atm, i will go for Evan Centopani...


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Branch Warren. He is one tough S.O.B


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym warrior said:


> Branch Warren. He is one tough S.O.B


There was a picture of him hloding a rifle once and l thought his arms looked fu*king awesome !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bashman said:


> Chris Faildo - exactly what I hope to achieve, he's natural too.
> 
> http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/iatraining/2539-chris-faildo-trains-back-at-dave-fischers-powerhouse-gym-in-torrance-ca.html


Do you mean he has no grey hair ?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> There was a picture of him hloding a rifle once and l thought his arms looked fu*king awesome !


There is a video of him hunting wild boars on Muscular Development with Dorian Yates.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> There was a picture of him hloding a rifle once and l thought his arms looked fu*king awesome !


well i know you may not like him fully mate but my left b0llock for his body anyday


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

im going to go with branch warren as well


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and my all time fave Mr Ruhl

awesome thickness and shape


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well i know you may not like him fully mate but my left b0llock for his body anyday


Mate he looks the bollox but Heath just has that something about him for me..


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well i know you may not like him fully mate but my left b0llock for his body anyday


Thats a old pic this is him when he won the Arnold Cassic this year


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mate he looks the bollox but Heath just has that something about him for me..


yeah heath is the new shape bodybuilder, a bit leaner, no distended HGH stomach and perfect symmetry !!! a good choice mate i agree !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yeah heath is the new shape bodybuilder, a bit leaner, no distended HGH stomach and perfect symmetry !!! a good choice mate i agree !!!


Heath is " rounded " in his muscularity, not blocky ..... if that makes sense..


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

For me it's Mr Zane all time back when there wasn't so much bloated stomach look in BB...... of the current crop no one i really like maybe Gunther


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Heaths back i do love


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Kai greene is my favourite and the most inspiring bodybuilder for me!

Frank zane is a favourite for all time aswell


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Yer and big ronnie


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

heath ftw, most desirable looking monster tbh


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

although kais got a great story and is a character lol


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Branch Warren hunting video

http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/pro-training/dorian-yates-dy-nutrition/3993-the-branch-warren-hunting-trip-with-dorian-yates.html


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Kizzy Vaines


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Am a proportions over raw mass kind of guy, and this is where of the current top guys Heath wins for me.

Nothing but admiration for guys like Warren, Greene, Ruhl, Cutler, Wolf etc though.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Flex looks pretty good imo


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Jay Cutlier for me! A stand up guy who has done lot for the sport of body building. He even contributed a great deal to Phill Heaths success.

Second for me has got to be James Flex Lewis . Truly awesome Welsh Man ! He was robbed at the 202 Olympia this year . I was there and most of the crowd were screaming for flex to win before they announced Kevin English as the winner!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Gotta be Heath, best genetics since flex wheeler IMO!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Kai Greene!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> and my all time fave Mr Ruhl
> 
> awesome thickness and shape


feckin size of the man


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> I just cant take to Warren at all.... l must admit tho he trains like a fu*king madman !!


I've see a few vids of him training and think its ****, what he does works for him but form is poor from what I've seen, if u seen a skinny guy in the gym training like branch that would be the reason u would say why he is skinny


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Zack 'King' Khan, obviously (since I'm his design guy!). :thumb:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

darksider said:


> View attachment 69990
> Flex looks pretty good imo


x2 mate flex has to be my all time fav.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Nicole Wilkins


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

lkrowland said:


> who is you favourite current pro bodybuilder? mine is kai greene love his posing and his philosophies on life and training


x2 Kai is the man. Best posing routines IMO. A great artist aswel.

I would have said Ronnie if he was still in the game.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

Aye has to be zack khan for me, watched his road to recovery blogs and hes a genuine nice fella. Would like to see him do well!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ah mate he looks fcukin like granite pal ...
> 
> But like i say Markus Ruhl is my all time favourite beast


Current pro you plonker


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Has to be flex or Kai, Zack khan, dennis wolf and Branch Warren are up there though


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

xpower said:


> feckin size of the man
> View attachment 70246


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Flex lewis is my favourite atm he's guna look all the more better now he's got an extra 10lb to play with.

All time favorites have to be dorian yates and sergio


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Phil for the "O"

oh hang on ..............


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

pretty obvious choice lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Kai greene for me, mainly because he's a sound guy and loves to inspire people to be the best they can.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

from the past, my fav is shawn ray.


----------



## Fat crack (Dec 28, 2011)

Kai Greene for me, got his DVDs and he comes across as a top bloke with loads of time for others.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Lionel Beyeke (see pics) Kai Greene, Joel Stubbs' back (last pic) . Flex and Branch are good too.

But RONNIE = GOD


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

He's also got a lot of time for grapefruits


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ASOC5 said:


> He's also got a lot of time for grapefruits


As should we all.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm more of a mango man myself


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Lionel Beyeke (see pics) Kai Greene, Joel Stubbs' back (last pic) . Flex and Branch are good too.
> 
> But RONNIE = GOD


Lionel reminds me of a more improved version of Alvin Small of the UK


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

44carl44 said:


> x2 mate flex has to be my all time fav.


Flex is at the top in my eyes and will win this year with Kevin second you'll see


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I do not know if he still competes but my favorite Norwegian bodybuilder is Tommy Glutezilla Thorvildsen!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Flex is at the top in my eyes and will win this year with Kevin second you'll see
> 
> View attachment 71508


I hope your right mate. I dont dislike english but im not sure how hes winning these shows. His structure is all out of wack in my eyes. Doesnt have the shape or symmetry of Flex IMO


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

My favorite Pro competing at the moment is Kai Greene with Cutler in second. All time its gotta be King Coleman, I literally love him. No ****. Honest


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> I do not know if he still competes but my favorite Norwegian bodybuilder is Tommy Glutezilla Thorvildsen!
> 
> View attachment 71509


Don't think he's competed for a while. He tore his pec, competed a few times after that but never placed very highly. Shame. I met him when I used to train at Temple Gym. He was a beast!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry... it's still Zack for me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

the guy was about 125 kilo on stange and still he could do a backflipp! :thumb: :bounce:



defdaz said:


> Don't think he's competed for a while. He tore his pec, competed a few times after that but never placed very highly. Shame. I met him when I used to train at Temple Gym. He was a beast!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Look at this ! The idiot commenter says he is from Finland but he is from Norway! Nevermind look at he`s backflipp! And those shredded glutes!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Also becoming a fan of Ronny Rockel ( l think thats his name will double check )


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Idiot commenter (sic)? That's Shawn Ray! Wash your mouth out 

Had his pec tear in that vid.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Idiot commenter (sic)? That's Shawn Ray! Wash your mouth out
> 
> Had his pec tear in that vid.


WTF does Shawn Ray know, l mean fu*k me not like he's ever been on stage at the Olympia, had his own DVD's and competed at the highest level.... oh hang on...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ment no harm lol :lol: Even though Tommy Thorvildsen is a freaking monster just insane glutes !



Milky said:


> WTF does Shawn Ray know, l mean fu*k me not like he's ever been on stage at the Olympia, had his own DVD's and competed at the highest level.... oh hang on...


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Didn't know Zack was a comedian lol. Funny guy


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG Mey so funny!!! LOL what a classic :lol: ddddøøøhhhhh i like icream ddøøøøhhhhh :drool:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> Also becoming a fan of Ronny Rockel ( l think thats his name will double check )


He's highly underrated IMO, they reckon he should have taken the overall at the Grand prix recently but Branch took it.


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Jonny jackson


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

huge monguss said:


> Jonny jackson


Yeah do like his stuff on Youtube.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

huge monguss said:


> Jonny jackson


I was looking at him the other day on the web, he's one unit he is.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

He's an absolute idiot lol. Really grown on me.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, "I know what you dutty clarts are like when your high up on the test and teeing it up"


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mey said:


> He's an absolute idiot lol. Really grown on me.


Yeah he's a top bloke. Very proud to be his webmaster etc.


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Roelly Winklaar has got some of the best arms in the IFBB, its a shame that he didn't win any shows in 2011.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

gym warrior said:


> Roelly Winklaar has got some of the best arms in the IFBB, its a shame that he didn't win any shows in 2011.


He's awesome but a weakish back (can't get it ripped either) and lacking in quad sweep are holding him back imho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> He's awesome but a weakish back (can't get it ripped either) and lacking in quad sweep are holding him back imho.


I cant take to him at all for some reason...


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

defdaz said:


> He's awesome but a weakish back (can't get it ripped either) and lacking in quad sweep are holding him back imho.


The problem with his back is that he has problems posing he can't show off his back properly and his legs are good but he wasn't 100% at any show in 2011


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

IMO he should of won the Spanish Grand Prix not sure how they gave it too Ronny Rockel with his distended stomach


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Yeah he's a top bloke. Very proud to be his webmaster etc.


Wow mate. That's impressive. Ever had the chance to talk to him?


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Think Phil Heath has a physique that is really amazing really round muscle so pleasing to the eye and I like his small waist, but saying that I think arnie had an unbeatable physique love how small his waist was and how big arms ect where I prefer arnies physique to Jay cutlers ect there waists are too big.

I like Zach Khan though seems sound bloke and doing it for the UK. Is he back full training now or whats happening with him?

I also like Neale Cranwell think he has good physique and doing alot of the sport of bodybuilding and the public face of it.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mey said:


> Wow mate. That's impressive. Ever had the chance to talk to him?


Yes mate all the time. Absolute legend!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Rottee said:


> Think Phil Heath has a physique that is really amazing really round muscle so pleasing to the eye and I like his small waist, but saying that I think arnie had an unbeatable physique love how small his waist was and how big arms ect where I prefer arnies physique to Jay cutlers ect there waists are too big.
> 
> I like Zach Khan though seems sound bloke and doing it for the UK. Is he back full training now or whats happening with him?
> 
> I also like Neale Cranwell think he has good physique and doing alot of the sport of bodybuilding and the public face of it.


Zack's back Rottee - still recovering from his knee ops but fingers crossed he'll be competing this year, knees allowing. He's just been taken on by Weider so will be back in Flex with a monthly section :thumb:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Zack khan needs to do damage I don't know whether or not he is hooked up with Neil Hill, but that is the man he needs to fck with.

He will sort any weak points out for Zack and up his conditioning.

Zack can do some damage out there


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Favourite is arnie, but current pro would be jay cutler even tho past his best


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Zack Khan is a current fave, since saturday i've watched his road to recovery blog [epi 1-58!] and have to hand it to him for being so positive, anyone else would be balling their eyes out if they snapped both their quad muscles...i know i would; so big respect to him for getting better, man he is also a beast!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Avena said:


> Nicole Wilkins
> 
> View attachment 71392


yeah, my wife has got her training pdf's on her iPhone! big fan! I prefer Gal Fereirra Yates.. but hey, i'm a booty guy..


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Dexter jackson all the way! Phil heaths looks amazing on his own, but he looks real narrow next to other pros and people...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> Dexter jackson all the way! Phil heaths looks amazing on his own, but he looks real narrow next to other pros and people...
> 
> View attachment 74924


Dexter has gone past his prime now IMO.

Obv he was lacking a good pair of calves but apart from that he had a fckin amazing body. Could have been a bit taller though lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Me! Mr cutler as i love the way he shops!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

always liked cutler

really like kai greene now tho - some of the vids on u tube are amazing - his whole approach/ethos


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Phillip Heath! His forearms are mental!

Still love Ronald Dean Coleman! My all time fav


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Branch warren he has size and trains like fcuk strong as not the best symmetry


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm quite a fan of roelly winklaar


----------



## biglloydy1981 (Feb 8, 2012)

Victor Martinez !!!


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I like Kai Greene, Dennis Wolf and Branch Warren.

In terms of sheer entertainment value, im now a fan of Zack Khan. The guy make me laugh everytime I see one of his vids. Does some beast bench pressing as well.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Evan Centopani is my current fav. An up an coming recent pro who is making all the right movements IMO!


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Evan and zack for me both good mentality and inspirational


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Kai greene, Evan centopani, troy alves


----------

